# mmmmm..... Cadbury Cream Eggs.....



## Kahuna Burger (Jan 22, 2008)

Early this year, but no way am I complaining..... 

Best. Holiday. Candy. Ever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

stop hoggin' 'em all and pass 'em around.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jan 22, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> stop hoggin' 'em all and pass 'em around.



*clutches Cadbury Cream Eggs to chest* No! Get your own! 

I gave one of them to the hubby this morning. I have only 80% as much cream egg as if I didn't love him so much. And he had the nerve to say I loved myself 4 times more! I mean really! If i gave him a transfusion of 20% of my blood would he complain that I was keeping 80% for myself?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jan 22, 2008)

I just looked up these on Cadbury's site.  I never realized they are actually Creme eggs and not "cream".

Anyway, I found the "nutrional" info (which wasn't easy to find!):


```
Calories (KCal)  	170
Protein 	1.3g
Carbohydrate 	27.8g
(of which Sugar) 	25.0g
Total Fat 	6.4g
(of which Saturated Fat) 	3.9g
```

27 grams of carbs is a LOT for a little egg.  I love these things but I probably won't be eating any this Easter...ok, well maybe one - but that's it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> ```
> Calories (KCal)  		170
> Protein 			1.3g
> Carbohydrate 			27.8g
> ...



That doesn't exactly tell me how many calories are from fat though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *clutches Cadbury Cream Eggs to chest* No! Get your own!












 I'm the same way.    I'm a chocoholic too.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 22, 2008)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Early this year, but no way am I complaining.....
> 
> Best. Holiday. Candy. Ever.




QFT. Even marshmellow peeps can't hold a candle (candy?) to the bounty of the Cadbury Bunny.

Man I love that little guy, and his delicious eggs too.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 22, 2008)

As much as I love Cadbury Creme Eggs, I think it is wrong that they bring the easter stuff out so early these days.  Here in Australia some supermarkets had hot cross buns sitting right next to Christmas puddings!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2008)

At the ripe age of 34, Cadbury creme eggs are still my favorite treat.  Good thing they're not normally available year-round.    

My mum isn't one to baby or pamper me, but she usually includes a box of three eggs just for me in my childrens' easter box of goodies that she sends each year.  One time I came downstairs from doing some chores and one of my twins (age 3 at the time) was in the process of filching one of my eggs from the bowl of treats on the kitchen counter.  She stuffed the WHOLE egg in her little 3-year-old mouth all at once before mom could stop her.  Quite a sight.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 22, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Good thing they're not normally available year-round.



Unless one lives in England.  Which sadly, I do not.  But they did introduce the Christmas time holiday ornament eggs this year.   


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> One time I came downstairs from doing some chores and one of my twins (age 3 at the time) was in the process of filching one of my eggs from the bowl of treats on the kitchen counter.  She stuffed the WHOLE egg in her little 3-year-old mouth all at once before mom could stop her.



And that's the tale of why your sister doesn't live here anymore. . .


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jan 22, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> That doesn't exactly tell me how many calories are from fat though.




Well one gram of sugar is approximately 4 calories and one gram of fat is about 9. 

25g x 4 cal/g is 100 (approx)
6.4g x 9cal/g is 58 (approx)

with the rest made up in protein.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 23, 2008)

They're RICH but they're just SOOOOOOOO GOOOD!!!!!!!   

Now I must go find some. But all I've seen at Wally World was valentine candy.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 23, 2008)

I remember when I was on vacation in Ireland a few years ago and the McDonalds there had Cadbury Creme Egg McFlurries. It was so good. Too bad I couldn't take some home with me.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 23, 2008)

Mmm. I do like them, but I still have some Christmas candy to finish first.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Jan 23, 2008)

I've always found them to be far too sweet. just the thought of them makes my teeth ache.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, they are rather an extreme sweet, aren't they?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 23, 2008)

Oy! Had to check wikipedia what the fuzz is about. Darn that I live here in the middle of nowhere. Those look good, but we don't have them here. At least I couldn't find.


----------



## Huw (Jan 23, 2008)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Unless one lives in England.  Which sadly, I do not.  But they did introduce the Christmas time holiday ornament eggs this year.




I do! I can confirm we have creme eggs all year round  

(Weird, an international forum discussing how good British food is   )


----------



## Talislan (Jan 23, 2008)

So I!

I had Creme eggs at Christmas.

in reply to an earlier poster...I agree with 'they shouldn't bring the easter stuff out so early' bit (applies to a lot of seasonal stuff)...

...The only things is, Cadbury's Creme Eggs aren't for easter...

...THEY ARE FOR MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Note to those worrying about calorie content and the like:
Eating too many Cadbury Creme Eggs can induce extremely calming effects followed by extreme bouts of Hyperactivity. I believe this an intentional part of the design of the confectionary to ensure maximum satisfaction with the minimum conflict in emotions by negating the fear of unwelcome weight gain.

Note to Legal: This statement is based on my own experience and is by no means a statement of scientific fact but rather a mildly plausible excuse for my need to fit 5 Creme eggs in my mouth at a time.
That experiment has been carried out however, and i will be happy to be proved wrong but latest data confirms I can still get 5 standard Cadbury Creme Eggs in my mouth in one go.

YUM!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 23, 2008)

When is Easter?

/me wants some Cadburry Eggs.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jan 23, 2008)

Talislan said:
			
		

> ...The only things is, Cadbury's Creme Eggs aren't for easter...
> 
> ...THEY ARE FOR MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No!!! They are for *ME!!!!* *Street Fighter music starts*

5 in your mouth at the same time? That mean five (or more) times LESS actual time of enjoying the creme egg expereince! You are not *worthy* of the Creme Eggs!!!!


----------



## Talislan (Jan 23, 2008)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> No!!! They are for *ME!!!!* *Street Fighter music starts*
> 
> 5 in your mouth at the same time? That mean five (or more) times LESS actual time of enjoying the creme egg expereince! You are not *worthy* of the Creme Eggs!!!!




NO (ha ha) YOU ARE WRONG!!

Only an inferior egg eater would make such an uninformed observation!  

With 5 Eggs in my mouth I am unable chew and must therefore wait for the sticky sugary chocolaty goodness to melt of its own accord! previous experiments have indicated this to be akin to putting Ice in a glass of coke. The more you put in, the longer it takes to melt and therefore the longer the drink is kept cool without dilution!!!

If I could put more in my mouth it would only enhance the longevity of my chocolate fondant creme ecstasy!!!!!

...SO THERE!  

WARNING: The resulting sugar rush of a 5 egg meltdown is the equivalent of casting improved haste on a Hyperactive Berserking Meer Cat with one random feat from the BoEF!! Multiply by 70 factorial if applied to children and apply all feats from the Barbarian and Rogue bonus Feat trees!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Talislan said:
			
		

> WARNING: The resulting sugar rush of a 5 egg meltdown is the equivalent of casting improved haste on a Hyperactive Berserking Meer Cat with one random feat from the BoEF!! Multiply by 70 factorial if applied to children and apply all feats from the Barbarian and Rogue bonus Feat trees!!


----------



## Talislan (Jan 23, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

>




Easy Tiger!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Talislan said:
			
		

> Easy Tiger!



I nearly blew a gasket when I read that. It was a good thing my nephew was already awake.


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 24, 2008)

Just the thought of those eggs is making my mouth water and my teeth ache.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 24, 2008)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> ....teeth ache.



there a tonic for that you know.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Jan 24, 2008)

Let me give a shout out to the Reese's holiday treats, from the Halloween Pumpkins, to Christmas Trees, Valentine Hearts, and Easter Eggs.

Oh, they're so good; not only do they have fresh peanut butter, but a lot of it, with comparatively little chocolate.

Brad


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 24, 2008)

You must not pollute our creme thread with idle banter of your peanut buttery confection.

Start your own Reese's thread!





...and when you do, I'll be there to join you.  I like Reece's fairly well, too.


----------



## Megaton (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe this thread needs to be brought up now that Easter is approaching. *drool* I needs Cadbury eggs.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 20, 2008)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> I've always found them to be far too sweet. just the thought of them makes my teeth ache.




Same. 

I can't even enjoy them.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 20, 2008)

Megaton said:
			
		

> I believe this thread needs to be brought up now that Easter is approaching.




With Valentine's gone by, it is officially Peeps Time!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 20, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> With Valentine's gone by, it is officially Peeps Time!


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Feb 21, 2008)

Dove is my favorite brand of chocolate.  The cadbury eggs are a little too sweet and rich for me.  But give me a dove truffle egg....yum.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 21, 2008)

I think this year I will re-enact the egg eating scene from *Cool Hand Luke*--but with Cadbury Creme Eggs.

Look for video on YouTube following Easter services!


----------



## Wombat (Feb 21, 2008)

...speaking of re-enacting movies...

http://www.goovies.co.uk/index.html

Have fun with Weebl n Bob


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 23, 2008)

Wombat said:
			
		

> ...speaking of re-enacting movies...
> 
> http://www.goovies.co.uk/index.html
> 
> Have fun with Weebl n Bob





That was...odd.

Well, this is a first, I've rarely scrolled down here to the off-topic forum.  And I've never found a reason to post here.

But I gotta post my luck concerning those oh so good gooey eggs.
Southern Illinois, boys.  We don't have them all year round, but we get them most of the year.  Aside for the occasional dry spell of a couple of weeks here and there, our local Krogers keeps them in stock.  And at three for a buck.

I always buy three, and I never have any left within an hour of getting home.

Now if I could just convince my son that the creme eggs are far superior to the caramel eggs...


----------



## ssampier (Feb 23, 2008)

No Peeps for me, marshmallows makes me sick.

Chocolate rabbits for me:


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Feb 25, 2008)

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> Now if I could just convince my son that the creme eggs are far superior to the caramel eggs...



The creme eggs are still the best, but I tried the orange flavored eggs last year and they were interesting.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 29, 2008)

I tried the orange eggs today.  Better than the caramel...but still not gonna knock the creme eggs off their pedestal.

Now, I did pick up some 'wildly cherry' M&M's today.  Talk about interesting...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 29, 2008)

ssampier said:
			
		

> No Peeps for me, marshmallows makes me sick.
> 
> Chocolate rabbits for me:




Hollow Chocolate bunnies makes baby jebus cry.


----------



## ssampier (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Mar 6, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Hollow Chocolate bunnies makes baby jebus cry.




Chocolate bunnies filled with Reese's Peanut Butter is the solution.

Note to self:  Buy the eggs and put them in the freezer...

Brad


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2008)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Same.
> 
> I can't even enjoy them.




Yep, me too.  The thought of them makes me a tad ill, in fact.

And I'm not sure what they cost in the States, but they're a buck a piece up here!  Crazy!


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

>




Kay, that's even worse than the eggs.

And "chocolate" bunnies made of that waxy, tasteless crap?

Halloween's got way better candy than Easter....Rockets FTW


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 7, 2008)

Agamon said:
			
		

> And "chocolate" bunnies made of that waxy, tasteless crap?





I'd rather eat tasteless crap then crap that tastes like crap


----------



## Tolen Mar (Mar 7, 2008)

See, I never saw the attraction to peeps.

Lets face it, if I really want marshmallows rolled in sugar, I can just go buy a bag of marshmallows and roll them in sugar, I don't have to wait for easter candies to start showing up.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got back from the weekly grocery run.  They had 1 and only 1 creme egg in the 3 for a dollar bin.  They'd be happy to sell me a 4-pack for 2 bucks...


----------



## Agamon (Mar 7, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> I'd rather eat tasteless crap then crap that tastes like crap




Well, that's true enough.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 8, 2008)

I rather enjoy the current UK adverts for creme eggs

"Here today, goo tomorrow", a series of suicidal creme eggs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6kvHM6W2Vw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYGdyb_aENM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXZCp6aAp58

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqrgr4G-xTc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLBVMfYKaNc


----------

